# Wechsel von BlueJ zu Eclipse



## Binary.Coder (5. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne von BlueJ zu Eclipse wechseln.
Das einzige was ich misse, ist der Object Inspector so wie die Möglichkeit, Instanzen von Klassen durch rechtsklick zu erstellen und auf diesen dann die Methoden durch klick zu starten.

Aber ohne diese beiden Sachen komme ich nicht weiter.
Normalerweise erstelle ich nämlich die main Methode ganz zum Schluss und probiere erstmal per Hand einige Werte aus, welche ich durch den Aufruf bestimmter Methoden einer Instanz mache und dann im Object Inspektor nachschauen, ob auch alles so läuft wie geplant.

Gibt es so was in Eclipse auch und wo finde ich es?
Ich meine so was muss es doch geben oder? Wüsste sonst nicht, wie ich da anständig was proggen soll, wenn es nicht auf Anhieb funktioniert.

Vielen Dank und Gruß

Binary


----------



## bygones (5. Okt 2009)

nennt sich Unit Tests beim richtigen programmieren


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

> Ich meine so was muss es doch geben oder? Wüsste sonst nicht, wie ich da anständig was proggen soll, wenn es nicht auf Anhieb funktioniert.


Das Problem an BlueJ ist, dass man damit nicht anständig Programmieren lernt.
bygones hat schon alles andere gesagt.


----------



## Binary.Coder (5. Okt 2009)

miese Stimmung hier oder was?
Tut mir leid, wenn man uns in der Uni mit BlueJ den kram beigebracht hat.
Hab JUnit aktiviert aber es bringt mich nicht weiter.

if (jemand.antwort()!=unproduktiv){
System.out.println(jemand.antwort);
}


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

> miese Stimmung hier oder was?


Nö, gar nicht.



> Tut mir leid, wenn man uns in der Uni mit BlueJ den kram beigebracht hat.


Dir hat ja auch keiner einen Vorwurf gemacht.



> Hab JUnit aktiviert aber es bringt mich nicht weiter.


Welcome to JUnit.org! | JUnit.org
Damit muss man arbeiten, dann bringt es einen weiter.



> if (jemand.antwort()!=unproduktiv){
> System.out.println(jemand.antwort);
> }


Objekte vergleicht man mit equals, nicht mit == 

Wie gesagt, die von dir gewünschten Features gibt es nicht  in richtigen IDEs, da arbeitet man anders, kannst es auch "anständig" nennen.
Es gibt einen Debugger, aber selbst der wird ime kaum noch verwendet mit richtigen Unittests, oder gar TDD.


----------



## Binary.Coder (5. Okt 2009)

ok, danke.

Verstehe aber nicht, wieso das komplizierter als bei BlueJ sein muss, so dass ich mich da erstmal durch Tutorials lesen muss.
Hat doch bei BlueJ wunderbar geklappt.

Aber ich gebe euch recht. Schöner wäre es gewesen, wenn die einem das direkt mal auf Eclipse beigebracht hätten.

Im übrigen, haben die da nie was von Eclipse erwähnt, nur die Tutoren benutzten es plötzlich und meinten, dass sie es uns wärmstens empfehlen könnten. Aber auch die haben es einem nie gezeigt sich jedoch immer beschwert wenn man BlueJ benutzt hat -> Uni halt, die bringen einem nichts bei sondern setzen es voraus...

Ein Kollege hat mal richtig festgestellt: "Da hätte ich auch ein Fernstudium machen können..."
Im übrigen ist die Uni hier laut einem gewissen Ranking die beste für Wirtschaftsinformatik...


----------



## bygones (5. Okt 2009)

natuerlich mag es komplizierter sein, aber es ist nun mal der "richtige" weg. 

Schlag ihn lieber jetzt und rechtzeitig ein, Unit Testing wirst du immer brauchen...


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

Bin absolut gegen BlueJ, denn wie gesagt, damit ist die Gefahr groß dass man unnütze Dinge lernt die man in der Praxis nie einsetzen kann/darf.

Eclipse wird neben ein paar anderen IDEs (zB. Netbeans, IntelliJ IDEA, ...) auch wirklich Produktiv genutzt, BlueJ nicht.
Letzteres wird ausschliesslich in Unis/Schulen verwendet.

Der Vorteil von automatisierten, selbstüberprüfenden Tests ist nunmal, dass man sie so oft man will durch einen Mausklick starten kann, Debuggen muss man jedesmal manuell machen, und die Ergebnisse auch noch manuell prüfen.
Sowas gehört imho an den Unis gelehrt (und wird eigentlich von den meisten oder zumindest vielen so praktiziert).


----------

